# Anybody like guitars?



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't really play well at all but I like guitars and I used to own a few. Now I just have one nice one left. This is my friend playing it.













http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/fuzztone65/1996%20R9/020_1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

I have a fender Sonoran. Basically an acoustic with a strat neck. Plays pretty well for a beater, but I prefer 4 strings rather than 6. Most of the time I have my vintage Honer bass, or sometimes my Gibson Sunburst 5-string strapped on.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's my story:

http://www.willflyguitar.com/

Cheers,

Will


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

I faff about with guitars a bit. I've built one from odds and sods off the bay, and have several project bodies waiting for me to get a move on.

I also have an Aria FA77 jazz box. It's a lovely-looking/sounding beast, but the design is slightly flawed (imo). Carved top, not pressed, for those who know about such things.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Have got a Fender Jazz bass and play through a Trace Elliot 4x10" + 15" rig. Haven't picked it up since that last band I was in folded.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a cherry red 1997 Epiphone SG and a cherry sunburst Vintage Les Paul copy.

I'm a lefty so it's usually 10-20% more for me to buy the same exact guitar as a right handed player.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Just bought Anne an acoustic one for our anniversary, she had her first lesson last Thursday


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I've got a yamaha acoustic I bought more than twenty five years ago. It's great. A better guitar than I am a guitarist.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Digging up an old thread!!

I think I have around thirty guitars, I've bought seven since last december! (The wife may do me in whilst I sleep!), I prefer acoustic but have quite a few soldid body electrics.Semi's and electro acoustics!

Some of mine..

1960 Hofner President with Framus passive pickup fitted some time after.










I think this is homemade, It has Burns Tri Sonic pups and Rangemaster whammy bar!!, It's a one piece construction too!!









Vintage V100 with set neck, Nicked it from the bootsale for £15!! :jawdrop1: Needed a good clean and the strings were so rusty that a slide would have resulted in fingertips on the flloor!!










My most recent buy is this early Faith Mercury parlour acoustic with solid Engelmann spruce top and solid mahogany back and sides, It's a true parlour guitar rather than just a three quarter size as the neck joint is at the octave rather than the fourteenth fret! Beautiful tone and very loud for a small guitar!










The last buy before the Mercury was this Taylor Big Baby, Another instrument with a fabulous tone even though this one has ply back and sides!!










Tanglewood Java series 'Folkie', Back and sides are Amara with spalted Mango insert, Nato neck, Sonokoling fretboard and mahogany purfling..

















Two Vintage V300 acoustics..










Yamaha 460s from (I think) 1984, The bird insets on the headstock and at the fret markers were only fitted for one year. Solid spruce top with rosewood back and sides, It's had an under bridge piezzo pup fitted by the last owner.. These are the sellers pic off fleabay!!
























A couple of Vintage axes, Left is an AV6 with tapped humbuckers,The central knob can be turned to sent the sound from the thick deep sound of a humbucker to the shrill thin sound of a single coil pickup, This had a pro setup and is so easy to play!
On the right is a Vintage Metal Axe, It has a Floyd Rose whammy with locking nut and is easy to use too.. The amp is a 150w Line6 modelling combo (Two 75w Celestions)










A few others including a couple of Canadian acoustice at the far left on the wall, First is a Simon and Patrick mahogany and cedar, Second (Blue one) is an Art and Lutherie which my son commandeered for his own use 










John


----------



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

I play, teach and work with guitars. Nice to see some other like minded people here


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Too many strings.....(I'm a bass player)


----------



## Rtfox2 (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi

I started buying old guitars at auctions etc and ended up with about 30 guitars. Bought and sold and now down to a few favourites. A Fylde Ariel ( Sinker Redwood/ Pink Ivory).

Collings OM2H

Martin OM-21

Yamaha FG200 (1972)

V scruffy early Tatay Tomas Vincente classical guitar. Looks horrible but sounds impressive.

Hofner Flamenco

I still have the watch collection but now guitars bring more pleasure. Anyone want to swap watches for guitars. Vertex www, 1969 Bulova , Accurist collection etc

Rtfox2


----------



## Carlosssss (Jun 10, 2021)

I have always wanted to learn how to play guitars but always have no time... I just really look up to those people who play guitar well!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

A couple more of mine..

Sigma 000m-15e










Epiphone 12 string










Hudson Bluenote Studio










Epiphone EJ160 VC1 'John Lennon'










Another Faith, Saturn I think (Dreadnought)










A couple of Telecaster copies, First is an SX Tele, Second I have no idea!, Won it on fleabay some years ago, It had been in the sellers pantry for twenty or so years, The strigs were rusty, Don't know what the timber is but it feels like lead!!

















Washburn acoustic, I thought it was electro acoustic but it turned out to be an onboard tuner!!










I got this cheap from the bootsale, It's called Oxen!, It plays lovely although I put really cheap strings on, I thought it would sound rubbish but it's not too bad, The actionn is nice too!










1970's Harmony Sovereign










A couple my brother bought just to customise, He doesn't play, Just wanted them for the wall!

















I've given him a couple to add to them :thumbsup:

HAGWE.

John


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

johnbaz said:


> A couple more of mine..
> 
> Sigma 000m-15e
> 
> ...


 As a metalhead with only pointy guitars (apart from an accoustir bass) I love these.....big soft spot for BC Rich.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

I have had a twenty year struggle with playing the guitar. Its something I have always wanted to do but getting the time seems to be a bit of a struggle lately. But as of recently I have really been putting the hours and I think I am getting somewhere with it but very slowly! About 4 months ago I sold my electric which was a Jackson because I thought to myself that I am done with it, but about a month later I wanted to start learning again so I had to buy it all back! Only have an electric and an acoustic at this point but I am very happy with them and they more than meet my demands as a very poor guitarist!

My electric is a ESP LTD that's very much geared towards playing metal, has a volume knob and a bridge pickup. Very minimalist but I like it.



This one is my Yamaha acoustic!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got a Yamaha acoustic as well. It's up in the loft, and for very good reasons... 



:laughing2dw:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Roxyben said:


> I have had a twenty year struggle with playing the guitar. Its something I have always wanted to do but getting the time seems to be a bit of a struggle lately. But as of recently I have really been putting the hours and I think I am getting somewhere with it but very slowly! About 4 months ago I sold my electric which was a Jackson because I thought to myself that I am done with it, but about a month later I wanted to start learning again so I had to buy it all back! Only have an electric and an acoustic at this point but I am very happy with them and they more than meet my demands as a very poor guitarist!
> 
> My electric is a ESP LTD that's very much geared towards playing metal, has a volume knob and a bridge pickup. Very minimalist but I like it.
> 
> ...


 Hi Ben

Acoustics are my great love and Yammies seem to be brilliant at any price level!!

I found this FG700 at a carboot sale, The headstock had been broken, I paid the grand sum of £1 for it and repaired it!!, It's turned out to be my 'Guitar at hand' in the bedroom! (Pc is in the bedroom so I sit up here mostly!!)..

For a quid, Even if I just removed the machines and binned the rest I would be quids in!! but it plays lovely!!























































There were two breaks so I glued one up then clamped it, The next day I rep[eated the process with the second split, Had to pull slightly to open the smallest split closest to the nut to get the syringe and ensure full coverage of glue!, I've knocked the guitar over several times and really thought the headstock would come apart but it never has!, The PVA glue from work is brilliant stuff for wood! :notworthy:

PS, Sorry for the bad pics!

HAGWE

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Nice work @johnbaz. I'd be hopeless at anything like that but you have done an amazing job with that Yamaha!

Before I got this Yamaha I had a really cheap acoustic, some Argos special from back in the day, was horrible to play. The action was all out and was just a pain to play. Didn't sound great either. But yeah the Yamaha although not an expensive guitar plays and sounds really nice. Good enough for what I need anyway! Looks great on the wall also!

slowly getting there with playing, it's just lots of practice I need!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

johnbaz said:


> 1970's Harmony Sovereign
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

spinynorman said:


> I remember drooling over those in a music shop somewhere, must've been late 1960s. Good work on that Yamaha headstock. I wouldn't have expected it to hold.
> 
> My guitars have all gone now. Around 1967 I had an unbranded acoustic 12-string which was an early import from Japan, but a couple of years later someone sat on the neck and snapped it. Got it repaired, but it was never the same. After that I had a Gibson J50 which stayed for about 30 years, but it just wasn't getting used, so I sold it.
> 
> ...


 Some lovely gear there Norm!

I would have cried my eyes out if someone sat on any of my guitars and broke them!! :mad0218:

The scarfe joint that holds the headstock to the neck is just a flat glued joint so with a broken head there's more area to be glued as they never break off dead straight (Which means that the glued joint is stronger than the surrounding timber!), The more area of glue, The stronger the joint!! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

johnbaz said:


> Some lovely gear there Norm!


 Thanks. The best electric guitar I had was an early Patrick Eggle Berlin, in a lovely transparent cherry. I'm sure I had photos of it, but they got lost somehow. I wish I'd kept it.


----------



## King Tut (Oct 1, 2021)

I've got a handful of guitars and four or five handfuls of basses Inc a couple of nice 70s Precisions with Jazz width necks and a couple of Rickenbackers. I play bass in a Classic/Blues Rock band who have been going since the 60s called 'Stray'. We tour on the rock circuit playing small theatres, rock venues and holiday camp rock weekends. Much fun! I've just retired from the day job so got a lot more time to throw into music now - happy Daze!


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I like peices of wood, made in such a way that they can be played musically.

It isn't so hard to make a peice of wood do this, honestly, it isn't. It's harder to find someone to make a bit of wood with strings make music.

Do I like guitars.. I guess so. :thumbsup:

This one is my favorite just now.

Sorry for the sideways photo.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Guess you have all seen this but …..

One for the guitar nerds, some special edition spotting and some pretty good playing - Shred Collab 4.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Ugg10 said:


> Guess you have all seen this but …..
> 
> One for the guitar nerds, some special edition spotting and some pretty good playing - Shred Collab 4.


 Well cool that. Think I need to get practicing! :sadwalk:


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

@Roxyben there are three previous ones if you search YouTube. If you liked this check put the song GOAT by Polyphia. Tim Henson is bringing something new to the Djent scene, also check out the Aussie guy Plini, seen him (& his band) twice and they were epic.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I just found a channel on Twitch, It's called RaggySingh, He plays good old rock n roll on a Telecaster!!, Love it!!

Raggy on Twitch!

John :thumbs_up:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought another acoustic that was made right here in Sheffield!

It was on Facey markatplace. The chap was selling around six guitars 'from £30', They were mainly rubbish, Martin Smith, Tiger, Aviation, Encore etc but this one stood out head and shoulders avove the other tat!!

It's called a Reub and is a prototype (Number 01), Reub is Reuben Gregory, He's a cabinets maker with 27 years experience, He also works at Lowden guitars and Avalon guitars in NI..

I contacted the chap through his website and he replied that he had given this guitar to a neighbor after he showed it to the fella and he played it really well, The fella already had a few guitars, He gave him the guitar as a thanks for putting up with the noise from his machines that he used in his cellar..

He told me that he contacted the fella as he thought it had been burgled from the fellas house as when he gave it to him it was on the proviso that he kept it and didn't sell it ever!, His personal reasons meant that he had to get rid of all his guitars and could only keep one, He donated them to a local charity shop!, I think the fella I bought it from must have bought them all as he had loads but didn't really know anything about guitars!!

it has devolped a high action over the years though (He gave it his neighbour six years ago), The maker said that due to it being in a shop window it could have been damaged, When I put a straightedge on to the fret board there was a large gap in the middle, I tightened the trussrod and it helped loads but it's still a little high when playing further up the higher notes!

Really, I can't complain for £30 :jawdrop1:










]











































The chap that made it really wasn't happy at the fella for notr asking him if he wanted it back before giving it away 

John..


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

A couple of my pointy ones....


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

johnbaz said:


> I bought another acoustic that was made right here in Sheffield!
> 
> It was on Facey markatplace. The chap was selling around six guitars 'from £30', They were mainly rubbish, Martin Smith, Tiger, Aviation, Encore etc but this one stood out head and shoulders avove the other tat!!
> 
> ...


 That's a great story, and to have a made in Sheffield guitar that's a great acquisition!



Fitz666 said:


> A couple of my pointy ones....


 Looks great. Bet the neighbors love you!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Roxyben said:


> That's a great story, and to have a made in Sheffield guitar that's a great acquisition!
> 
> Looks great. *Bet the neighbors love you!*


 I had a neighbour banging on my door at 3am last week asking if I knew what time it was, Luckily for him I was still up practicing on my drums! :thumbsup:

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Roxyben said:


> Looks great. Bet the neighbors love you!


 Thankfully detached house, the missus on the other hand.....


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Not a guitar player but being a metalhead Guitars have always interested me.

Thought the group might like this one. The band Jinjer have always been very good but recently have ridden the Youtube reaction wave (Pisces, Perennial, Vortex, One take vocals) and are now getting the wider recognition they deserve. All four of them are extremely talented and produced complex prog metal topped off by the versatility of Tatiana's vocals. Anyway there is always comments on the guitars that Roman Ibramkhalilov uses as they are a little different to the norm. He uses OD Guitars from Israel which have a fairly distinctive, architectural style and often come in some lovely woods. Below are a couple of pics but there are loads of images on their website to facebook page to drool over. Oh, and if you fancy one it looks like they start around £4k !


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Ugg10 said:


> Not a guitar player but being a metalhead Guitars have always interested me.
> 
> Thought the group might like this one. The band Jinjer have always been very good but recently have ridden the Youtube reaction wave (Pisces, Perennial, Vortex, One take vocals) and are now getting the wider recognition they deserve. All four of them are extremely talented and produced complex prog metal topped off by the versatility of Tatiana's vocals. Anyway there is always comments on the guitars that Roman Ibramkhalilov uses as they are a little different to the norm. He uses OD Guitars from Israel which have a fairly distinctive, architectural style and often come in some lovely woods. Below are a couple of pics but there are loads of images on their website to facebook page to drool over. Oh, and if you fancy one it looks like they start around £4k !


 They are nice guitars but a but too fancy for my tastes. The headstock on the first one is very cool. Reminds me of Blackmachine guitars. £4000! They do look expensive!



Fitz666 said:


> Thankfully detached house, the missus on the other hand.....


 Living the dream, I have to limit how loud I can go with the guitar and the music unfortunately.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice bit of Djenty shredding from Jason Richardson (Born of Osiris, All that remains and Chelsea Grin) and Luke Holland on Drums plus guest appearance from Tim Henson (Polyphia).


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I had a go at learning Beathoven during lockdown... I never really mastered it, I learnt the thing but it needed more practice and I had to stop due to pain in the hands... normally I would play electric so this is out of my comfort zone too.


----------



## Colin Belfast (Jan 23, 2021)

johnbaz said:


> I bought another acoustic that was made right here in Sheffield!
> 
> It was on Facey markatplace. The chap was selling around six guitars 'from £30', They were mainly rubbish, Martin Smith, Tiger, Aviation, Encore etc but this one stood out head and shoulders avove the other tat!!
> 
> ...


 Great story.

The Avalon factory is about 1/2 a mile from my house and our town (Newtownards) has an annual guitar festival. A few years ago as part of the festival I did a tour of the Avalon 'factory' (it's quite small) which was very interesting.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

This dropped a couple of days ago. New Tim Henson (Polyphia) track featuring Cory Wong and Plini. Thought it may be a bit of inspiration (or a source of frustration)!

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/gPJYpjuR-WE?feature=oembed


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Ugg10 said:


> This dropped a couple of days ago. New Tim Henson (Polyphia) track featuring Cory Wong and Plini. Thought it may be a bit of inspiration (or a source of frustration)!
> 
> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/gPJYpjuR-WE?feature=oembed


 Pretty cool...

I just learnt this track though, still my favourite guitarist...

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/47wq9W90bAQ?feature=oembed


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a couple, love watching "Rig rundown" and the likes. This is one of my favourites, no B.S. up your own posterior nonsense.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/R1UYZmDSIfs?feature=oembed

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/2xGj3Iiztbg?feature=oembed


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

It seems like I am collecting guitars now... well I bought two more to add to my stratocaster, yamaga acoustic and tobias bass...



















The first is a Satriani JS100 Ibanez that I bought on a whim, I will leave it at my brothers house so I don't need to carry anything back and forth.

The second is an Ibanez Soloist Mick Thompson edition. It has no trem system so can be easily down tuned, has heavy strings and 24 frets... so its just a metal guitar really... through that amp it really chugs.


----------



## Mr Bowcat (6 mo ago)

I recently decided to buy my first guitar nda try to learn how to play it. I'm fast approaching 50 so decided it was time to tick some stuff of the bucket list. I went with a relatively cheap Squier Affinity as I didn't want to invest too much if I didn't get on with it.

One thing I've realised, playing guitar is hard. I'm slowly learning the chords but find I still have to look at my fingers when changing, I guess it will come with practice. Currently trying to learn the F chord and having real trouble with getting my fingers to bend properly.


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr Bowcat said:


> I recently decided to buy my first guitar nda try to learn how to play it. I'm fast approaching 50 so decided it was time to tick some stuff of the bucket list. I went with a relatively cheap Squier Affinity as I didn't want to invest too much if I didn't get on with it.
> 
> One thing I've realised, playing guitar is hard. I'm slowly learning the chords but find I still have to look at my fingers when changing, I guess it will come with practice. Currently trying to learn the F chord and having real trouble with getting my fingers to bend properly.


 It is far from easy, but, once you have mastered a few chords, try playing in the dark. It really helps


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Thats my latest, its a robot guitar (you can select wh8ch turning you want and it self tunes)

Also had a couple of other guitars... I am up to 8 now. I think I will always have more watches than guitars though.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/2xGj3Iiztbg?feature=oembed


 The band I was in based our cover on his version, much earlier one though. Always loved playing bass on it.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Had a little accident with this Santa Ana acoustic!, I keep it under the stairs to pick up if I feel like a strum whilst in the back room, I leaned it against a cabinet with an aquarium on to do something else and forgot it was there, I turned around and kicked it across the room on to hard laminate flooring!! :taz:



















Clumsy sod!

John :blush:


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

More Polyphia goodness, this time with Steve Vai, probably their best collaboration to date imo.

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/1JNmz17gnMw?feature=oembed


----------



## Kieran-b (2 mo ago)

I used to have quite a collection of electric guitars, but haven't played for around 15 years. I even tried buying more to see if a new guitar would help me regain my passion for it. But it didn't. 
Over the last few years I've gradually been selling them off. The most recent only last week. I'm now down to two - a strat and a les Paul. Both are going nowhere as I'm sure I will eventually get round to playing again. 
The money from the sales has been put to good use. I'm sure you can guess where.


----------

